# Used L118 A Reasonable Deal?



## BADandMAD (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi,

I'm a definite newbie when it comes to riding mowers. However, we are moving to 1.7 acres in a month of which 3 small pastures comprise probably 1.25 acres. The lady we're purchasing the property from has a JD L118 Limited Edition (she thought it was a 2004 model) that she would like to sell to us.

She's asking $1600 and here's what's included:

JD L118 (just tuned up and running strong)
6.5 Bushel Leaf/Clipping Attachments
Rubbermaid Trailer
Pull-behind Plug Aerator
Homemade Harrower

And she's also got a chipper that she'll throw in (lots of trees on the property so this will come in very handy). I can't remember the make, but it looked to be about a 5hp and quite a hefty piece of equipment.

So, is this a reasonable price for all of the above? She's in kind of tough financial straights right now, so I'm not interested in getting the "best possible" deal....just a reasonable one.

Thanks!

Bruce (aka BADandMAD....I'm BAD, my wife's MAD...our initials...not our moral or emotional state of being!  )


----------

